# Does Ibanez sell Prestige necks?



## DropSplash (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm wondering if Ibanez sells their RG2228 necks. Does anyone know? If so, how much do you think it'd cost?
I couldn't seem to find it on google. I got an idea about building an 8 and thought it'd be cool to get a hold of a brand spankin' new Prestige neck.


----------



## jordanky (Feb 2, 2012)

Don't think so. You may have to keep your eyes peeled on eBay or Craigslist.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Feb 2, 2012)

What he said.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Feb 2, 2012)

YES THEY DO. BUT dont them,they cost a SHITLOAD of money,considering it's only a neck.


----------



## DropSplash (Feb 2, 2012)

Like how much?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 2, 2012)

They only sell necks to dealers and/or authorized repair centers for replacements of damaged necks. The dealer/ARC has to provide a serial number, photos, and often even return the damaged neck in order for Hoshino Gakki to authorize the sale of a neck. 

As for cost, if your looking to buy and not replace under warranty you're going to be looking at a pretty steep price, often close to the price of the guitar in question. 

Ibanez does not want to become a parts supplier, so they price replacement parts extremely high unless you need a warrantied repair/replacement.


----------



## fwd0120 (Feb 2, 2012)

@thedarkoceans: No, they only do if you can prove to them that your neck needs replaced.

Good places to look is the bay and jemsite. ET-guitars among a few other verndors make an excellent Ibanez neck with amazing quality. Quality probably better then actually Ibanez. Check out Macka's "Jem contest loser" thread, that guitar is amazing and it was a collab with him and ET. ET did the neck there IIRC.

Completely 'd by MoM, but we basically said the exact same thing


----------



## ss22 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow, I'm surprised they would supply a neck at all. Fender won't, even if your Fender neck is broken. I was told by Fender to contact Warmoth for an aftermarket replacement when the peg head broke at the G tuner.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 2, 2012)

ss22 said:


> Wow, I'm surprised they would supply a neck at all. Fender won't, even if your Fender neck is broken. I was told by Fender to contact Warmoth for an aftermarket replacement when the peg head broke at the G tuner.



Fender has licensed out their neck designs to Allparts, Mighty Mite, Warmoth, and several others, so while you can't buy a neck directly from Fender you can get Fender spec necks quite easily, and many of them on par, if not better than all but the highest tier Fender CS stuff. 

Guitar companies such as Fender, Gibson, ESP, Ibanez, PRS, etc. don't want to be parts suppliers.

Was your guitar within warranty and did it break due to a flaw in the guitar itself? I've had Fender send replacement parts numerous times to fix warrantied guitars. Did you go to an authorized repair center?


----------



## fwd0120 (Feb 2, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fender has licensed out their neck designs to Allparts, Mighty Mite, Warmoth, and several others, so while you can't buy a neck directly from Fender you can get Fender spec necks quite easily, and many of them on par, if not better than all but the highest tier Fender CS stuff.
> 
> Guitar companies such as Fender, Gibson, ESP, Ibanez, PRS, etc. don't want to be parts suppliers.
> 
> Was your guitar within warranty and did it break due to a flaw in the guitar itself? I've had Fender send replacement parts numerous times to fix warrantied guitars. Did you go to an authorized repair center?



This is true!
Although Warmoth is not afilliated with ibanez, they do have a "wizard" neck profile, which has seen some positive feedback.
Although, because warmoth is so big, and their specialty certainly is not Ibanez, a builder like ET is a much better bet.


----------



## ss22 (Feb 2, 2012)

No, my mate dropped it. 
The guy from Fender said it had something to do with people making counterfeit Fenders from bits of guitars (the neck being the most crucial as it has the brand name on the headstock and usually a serial no. somewhere)


----------



## DropSplash (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm dang. So in other words, getting a hold of a brand new 2228 neck from them isn't gonna happen. That sucks. 

Side note: That Jem Macka had made is so cool.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 4, 2012)

I've seen used RG2228s go for under $1k on auction sites and forums. If you pick up a full guitar you'll be getting the neck, pickups, hardware, etc. that you can put towards your build, or sell if you don't want.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 4, 2012)

You can buy a 2228 neck, it just comes with the rest of the guitar free.


----------



## DropSplash (Feb 6, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've seen used RG2228s go for under $1k on auction sites and forums. If you pick up a full guitar you'll be getting the neck, pickups, hardware, etc. that you can put towards your build, or sell if you don't want.



That's not a bad idea. Considering the body usually takes more beating than the neck. I'll keep that in mind.



troyguitar said:


> You can buy a 2228 neck, it just comes with the rest of the guitar free.



This is hilarious. +1


----------

